# We don't have to make a final decision till next week.1



## Baltic Sea

Witam ponownie!

*We don't have to make a final decision till next week.

*Czy powyższe zdanie oznacza to samo co "Musimy podjąć ostateczną decyzję dopiero w następnym tygodniu" lub "Możemy podjąć ostateczną decyzję dopiero w następnym tygodniu". Dosłownie znaczy to "Nie musimy podejmować ostatecznej decyzji aż do następnego tygodnia".
Poruszyłem już to pytanie na English Only, ale lepiej spytać po polsku.

Termin ten pochodzi z Cambridge Dictionaries Online, time is on _sb's_ side. Po definicji time is on _sb's_ side, mamy zdanie, o którym mowa:
*We don't have to make a final decision till next week.

*Dziękuję.

*Źródło:http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dict...n-sb-s-side__1*​


----------



## LilianaB

The second alternative is right. The first one is not. They can make the decision any time -- the latest next week (the final decision -- not a final decision).


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, LilianaB, but the sentence is taken from http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/time-is-on-sb-s-side#time-is-on-sb-s-side__1, so it is probably a final decision. I don't want to question the correctness of the dictionary.


----------



## LilianaB

It is usually *the final decision*, but you can wait for other opinions as well.


----------



## R.O

I would remove the "aż" from the literal translation. 
The only thing we know is that "nie musimy podejmowac decyzji do nastepnego tygodnia". Why overdo it with those first two translations? One of them is not possible, as Liliana stated, and the other one we can't even be sure of without further context. .


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, R.O. No context is needed. All you have to do is to take a look at *http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dict...n-sb-s-side__1*


----------



## dreamlike

I can't see why it's 'a final decision' rather than 'the final decision', either. 
 It does warrant a thread in the Eglish-English forum.

As to the translation of the sentence, where does the problem lie? It's a pretty straightforward one. I think it best translates as: 

(1) Nie musimy podejmować decyzji do następnego tygodnia. 
(2) Decyzję możemy podjąć (dopiero) w następnym tygodniu.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Nie ma problemu w niczym, tylko zwykle spotykałem się z konstrukcją *We do not have to make a final decision till next week* zamiast *We do not have to make a final decision till next week*. Dowiedziałem się, że konstrukcja not ... until = not ... till = dopiero (w), np. not until/till Monday, dopiero w poniedziałek.
Byłem bardziej przyzwyczajony do not ... until, a nie not ... till, dlatego chciałem się upewnić.


----------



## LilianaB

dreamlike said:


> I can't see why it's 'a final decision' rather than 'the final decision', either.
> It does warrant a thread in the Eglish-English forum.
> 
> As to the translation of the sentence, where does the problem lie? It's a pretty straightforward one. I think it best translates as:
> 
> (1) Nie musimy podejmować decyzji do następnego tygodnia.
> (2) Decyzję możemy podjąć (dopiero) w następnym tygodniu.



Only if you have more than one final decision.


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

I am totally comfortable with "a final decision" since what "the final decision" is, is not yet determined.  Luckily in Polish one doesn't have to be concerned about the article.  I would use "until" instead of "till" -- but as already noted:  not ... until = not ... till = dopiero.  I prefer the "Nie musimy podejmować decyzji do następnego tygodnia." translation, it is the most literal and carries that same sense of "We don't have to make ...".

Ak


----------



## Thomas1

Perhaps it's the general concept of 'final decision making' that is present in 'make a final decision' and which is absent in 'make the final decision' in this case. It's not that rare either to say "make a final decision".


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you very much, Amerykańska kobieta and Thomas1.


----------

